# Fehlermeldung beim Einwählen



## meistro04 (15. Januar 2007)

Habe eine Fehler meldung beim einwählen (Spielversion konnte nicht geprüft werden Probleme mit einem Programm oder Datei defekt)was kann ich nun tun? 


Neu Install


----------



## Rascal (15. Januar 2007)

meistro04 schrieb:


> Neu Install


Repair-Tool ausführen


----------



## Mage_zocker (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe das selbe problem bei mir kommt auch die Fehlermeldung ( Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden) wenn ich mich einloggenmöchte. Ich habe den Repair tool schon öfters durchlaufen lassen es geht trotzdem noch nicht. Habe auch WoW schon neu installiert, was könnte noch eine Ursache dafür sein bitte um Hilfe.
MfG


----------



## *gameover* (Gast) (16. Januar 2007)

dieses problem habe ich jetzt auch aber weis nicht was tun ist das ein pc oder sever problem?
und wie kann ich wowbc wider spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verzweifelter Gast (17. Januar 2007)

Also ich bekomme diese Meldung auch immer ich habe das Repair tool auch öfters durchlaufen lassen und auch wow neu installiert. Wenn es installiert ist lädt es immer bis zum patch 2.0.1 alles automatisch runter ab da kommt die Meldung und selbst wenn ich dann 2.0.3 2.0.4 und 2.0.5 ausm inet lade passiert nichts.
Was könnte ich da machen bitte möglist schnell um Hilft.
danke
 Mfg


----------



## Mage_zocker (19. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt wirklich alles getan und weiss nicht weiter.
Es kommt immer noch diese Fehlermeldung was kann ich denn noch tun?
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen 
Muss ich vielleicht windows neu installieren ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg


----------



## Jester~ (19. Januar 2007)

Gleiches Problem, 
auch Repair-Toll drüberloofm lassen, hat ooch wat runnergeladn.
Funzt aber noch immer nicht.
Gleiche Fehlermeldung -.-

edit: un Windoofs musste garantiert nicht neuinstallieren!


----------



## Roran (20. Januar 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem,
> auch Repair-Toll drüberloofm lassen, hat ooch wat runnergeladn.
> Funzt aber noch immer nicht.
> Gleiche Fehlermeldung -.-
> ...


Könntest Du bitte in Hochdeutsch schreiben,
es gibt Leute hier, die können bestimmt dein Bremer Platt nicht verstehen.
Danke.

Und von einer Windoof neu instalation war auch nicht die Rede,
er meinte nur WoW neu installation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt Ihr mal Eure Firewall überprüft,
ich vermute das Ihr alle so ein scheiß XP auf dem PC habt,
und das diese schei... Firewall da zwichen haut.
Die hat schon oft Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Mage_zocker (20. Januar 2007)

Also nochmal ich habe wow schon 3 mal neu installiert habe das repairtool öfters durchlaufen lassen ich habe die windows firewall abgeschalten und alle sonstigen firewalls deinstalliert.
Ich habe alles gemacht was mir jetzt so einfallen würde und komm trotzdem nicht weiter langsam regts echt auf komm seit 1 woche nicht rein-.-
Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine tipp der Helfen würde wäre echt dankbar !
Mfg


----------

